# Repro SAP Grilles, Installed!



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey Gang,
If you have been following my other thread about the new repro SAP Grilles that I purchased, here they are, installed!





































Fit and finish is excellent! TrueBlueMotorsports did a hell of a job!

http://stores.ebay.com/True-Blue-Marketing

Russ


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Aghh! I'm trying to avoid the temptation to spring for them!:willy: 
They look great.
If I do do it, I'm going to paint the surrounds body color and the grills gunmetal gray. 
Nice installation. DIY or have a bodyshop do it?


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

BV GTO said:


> Aghh! I'm trying to avoid the temptation to spring for them!:willy:
> They look great.
> If I do do it, I'm going to paint the surrounds body color and the grills gunmetal gray.
> Nice installation. DIY or have a bodyshop do it?


DIY in about 1/2 hour. Pretty easy. Sounds intimidating at first because you have to remove the entire bumper cover. But, there are only 7 screws holding it on. Very easy.

Russ


----------



## NoToDoD (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice nose job, esp on the yellow! Kinda looks like this: :cool 

Does the finish look like it will stand up to the elements?

Just a suggestion, maybe highlighting the letters "GTO" will make it stand out even better. a little red/orange w silver outline would keep the Pontiac logo some company.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

NoToDoD said:


> Nice nose job, esp on the yellow! Kinda looks like this: :cool
> 
> Does the finish look like it will stand up to the elements?
> 
> Just a suggestion, maybe highlighting the letters "GTO" will make it stand out even better. a little red/orange w silver outline would keep the Pontiac logo some company.


I already have YJ overlays on their way for the lettering. 
I have wondered about how these will hold up over time. Since the car is always garaged, it will probably be a while before I notice anything. 

Russ


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice job Russ...


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Nice job Russ...


Thanks Red! We missed you on Saturday. Biggest turn out of the year. Met a couple new guys and have two more on the hook to join the club! Despite the frigid cold, we had a great time.
Sorry you couldn't make it. Though, you were there in spirit, as your name came up a few times! LOL!

Russ


----------



## chrisfox75 (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah your name and color came up how slow SRM really is.... lol

And here it starts again. . . . .. . . .


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> Thanks Red! We missed you on Saturday. Biggest turn out of the year. Met a couple new guys and have two more on the hook to join the club! Despite the frigid cold, we had a great time.
> Sorry you couldn't make it. Though, you were there in spirit, as your name came up a few times! LOL!
> 
> Russ


Wish I could have made the run up. The goat and I love the cooler temps and this GTG sounded like it was equal to the great time we had during the summer run.:cheers 



chrisfox75 said:


> Yeah your name and color came up how slow SRM really is.... lol
> 
> And here it starts again. . . . .. . . .


:lol: I'm not touchin that one Chris... cause I nearly :rofl: after reading yer post! :lol: 

Attached pics of a very tasteful flame job for the IBM that might make your color look faster than it really is?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Grille*



macgto7004 said:


> Hey Gang,
> If you have been following my other thread about the new repro SAP Grilles that I purchased, here they are, installed!
> 
> 
> ...


Great job, looks good on a Yellow Jacket


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Paint*



Red Bearded Goat said:


> Wish I could have made the run up. The goat and I love the cooler temps and this GTG sounded like it was equal to the great time we had during the summer run.:cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Flame work, not too much or over stated. I have seen a few where 1/2 the car is painted. Yours is right on the money


----------



## chrisfox75 (Jul 20, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Wish I could have made the run up. The goat and I love the cooler temps and this GTG sounded like it was equal to the great time we had during the summer run.:cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very creative comeback... but no flames for me... thanks anyhow....

Missed ya at the meet, just wasnt the same... guess you couldnt get away from the wife this time...  

Hope to see you next time in the spring!! 

Do you by any chance goto cecil county dragway?? i know there are usually a few things going on down there till the weather gets really bad...

Chris


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Mac,
Sorry for the thread jack!



LOWET said:


> Very nice Flame work, not too much or over stated. I have seen a few where 1/2 the car is painted. Yours is right on the money


Low,
Yea, that was my same impression (low key and nice) when I checked out that car during a GTG in MD during the summer. Sad to say the guy doesn't own the car, its a lease.. so he's gonna have to dig deep and buy the car at the end of term or pay a penalty for the mods he did.



chrisfox75 said:


> ... guess you couldnt get away from the wife this time...
> 
> Hope to see you next time in the spring!!
> 
> ...


Chris,
Bingo! I've been on a tight leash since the Bohn show weekend and went to Fall Brawl II (was a blast, about 40 GTO's for a late model GTO only event sponsored by Maryland Speed and Carolina Auto Masters) at VMP south of Richmond the weekend before the Sonic GTG... so, I had to slap on the steel ankle cuff with ball & chain and put a tire boot on the goat when I returned. :lol: 

Yea, I'm already looking forward to the spring events up your way Vic has given me a heads up on and hope to plan an event with Brian (LS2) to set up another PA/MD/VA BBQ GTG for sometime next year down this way. Attached pics from this years.

I haven't made it up to Cecil but several guys on the Mid-Atlantic board of LS1 have a couple threads going about meeting up at Cecil and Mason-Dixon to get a few runs in before the tracks close. Hmmmm, gotta locate the plasma cutter.....


----------

